# 10º aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2015 às 17:06)

*10º ANIVERSÁRIO*​





​Neste dia 26, em 2005, enquanto o furacão Katrina iniciava o seu trânsito pelo Golfo do México, com rápida intensificação, dava-se igualmente início a esta comunidade, um projecto que ainda hoje, 3652 dias depois, vive, alimentado pela paixão que nos une. Comemoramos a dedicação de todos, o trabalho conjunto, e os relatos, sempre importantes, criando um banco de dados excepcional para qualquer curioso ou fanático.

Pessoalmente, estarei eternamente grato a este mundo virtual, por tanto ter alterado a realidade da minha vida. Sinto que o momento do meu registo foi decisivo; permitiu não só expressar o gosto que já existia pela área, mas reforçá-lo, tornando-o mais do que um _hobbie_, um sonho profissional.


Partilho com todos vós uma _imaginária_ festa de arromba, há bolo_ imaginário_ para todos, do mais sublime e saboroso que se encontra! 

​


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Faz também 5 anos hoje aquando do meu registo, que calhou mesmo no 5º aniversário do MeteoPT, e é um grande orgulho fazer parte duma comunidade onde se pode partilhar um gosto extremamente incomum entre a sociedade, que por vezes é um assunto alvo de tanta ignorância por parte dos desentendidos. Não só é uma comunidade extremamente unida faça chuva, neve, sol ou vento, mas também é um local onde podemos libertar a nossa "meteoloucura" interior sem qualquer rodeio, onde todos fazem o mesmo, onde é um gosto que ninguém acha estranho ou incomum - confesso que quando comecei com o bichinho da meteorologia nunca imaginei que um fórum como este existisse.

Parabéns ao MeteoPT, que dure, e que haja muitos mais eventos históricos para serem acompanhados por cá.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2015 às 18:00)

Já lá vão 10 anos! 

São quase 8 anos desde o meu registo nesta casa, são raros os dias que não escreva aqui e ainda mais raros os dias que não venho aqui ler o que escrevem.

Muitos parabéns a toda a comunidade, a nossa expressão a nível nacional já é muito grande, com mais de *5300 membros* registados, mais de *490mil posts *publicados em mais de *7mil tópicos*, juntam-se ainda os* 65 mil siguidores *no facebook e vamos continuar a crescer em numero e em importância! 

Um bem-haja a todos!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2015 às 21:48)

Venham mais 10.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2015 às 23:01)

Já faço parte, desta casa há mais de 8 anos, onde tenho aprendido praticamente todos os dias com todos os membros. Mas, pelo menos, que os próximos anos sejam mais animados, pelo menos, aqui no algarve que isto anda muito monótono. 

Parabéns MeteoPT pelo 10º aniversário, mas especialmente a todo staff que ao longo dos anos tem vindo a melhorar cada vez mais o fórum. Um bem haja a todos.


----------



## actioman (26 Ago 2015 às 23:22)

Parabéns a esta bela comunidade!  
Sempre me senti em casa aqui e apesar de ser um mundo virtual, a verdade é que já tive a oportunidade de conhecer e passar bons momentos com várias pessoas desta casa e posso-vos dizer que só há comunidades grandes quando por detrás delas há gente com valor! 

Parabéns MeteoPT, o meu obrigado a todo o staff pelo louvável trabalho que aqui está à vista de todos nós! E evidentemente ao nosso Fil pela ideia e pela coragem de ter dado o primeiro grande passo para ser-mos o que hoje somos! 

Viva o MeteoPT e viva a Meteorologia! 

Abraço à comunidade!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 08:42)

Vejo tanta  mas nenhuns caracóis....  Parabéns a todos que fazem desta comunidade(staff, membros e curiosos) um local de conhecimento, investigação e partilha de tantas temáticas relativas à meteorologia e outras temáticas variadas. Um abraço a todos e que venham muitos mais anos


----------



## Veterano (27 Ago 2015 às 08:49)

Muitos parabéns a todos que participam nesta comunidade, especialmente aos "bravos" do staff!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Ago 2015 às 09:27)

Uma década de meteopt.com, e quase dez anos da minha presença neste fórum.

A minha primeira mensagem neste fórum, em 2006, evidenciava bem o meu entusiasmo pela descoberta deste espaço de convívio. Apesar de uma presença discreta desde há algum tempo, por motivos profissionais e de disponibilidade pessoal, todos os dias visito o fórum e acompanho com muito interesse tudo o que aqui se passa.

O fórum nasceu, sofreu uma cisão bem cedo, resistiu, evoluiu, e é hoje um espaço muito bem gerido e moderado, de que todos com certeza se orgulham.

Neste dia outonal em pleno Verão, aqui pelo Minho, desejo mais dez anos de muito sucesso a este nosso espaço e um grande abraço para todos os seus membros, sem esquecer as merecidas felicitações a toda a administração do meteopt.com.

Brindemos a esta comunidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 09:34)

Muitos parabéns a esta _casa_, 10 anos, não é coisa pouca!
Sou claramente novato comparativamente com muitos que aqui andam aos anos, embora não isso invalide a minha presença/actividade diária no forum desde esse tempo até aos dias de hoje, raramente me ausentei, tornou-se um vicio, um bom vicio diga-se. 
Quanto ao forum em si, está cada vez melhor, o ambiente é porreiro, a aprendizagem, essa, é constante entre todos nós.
Falando das pessoas que gerem este espaço, não restam grandes duvidas, a paciência / disponibilidade/ habilidade para desempenhar esse mesmo cargo estão sempre presentes, portanto é de saudar o trabalho feito até então.

Abraço aqui do meteolouco das inversões.


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Ago 2015 às 12:31)

Já 10 anos? Os anos passam...
Ainda me lembro quando descobri esta comunidade. Foi quando procurava informação sobre o "nosso" furacão Vince ainda em 2005.
Ao Meteopt e a toda esta comunidade muitos parabéns.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2015 às 13:11)

O Meteopt está de parabéns, assim como todos nós! O Meteopt tem um pouco de cada um de nós, e connosco temos este maravilhoso espaço de partilha de conhecimento. O fórum nasceu há 10 anos, cresceu em n.º de membros, mas não só! Importa sublinhar que também muito contribuiu para o nosso desenvolvimento pessoal, quer em termos de conhecimento, quer em termos de relacionamento numa comunidade que considero das mais respeitáveis de todos os fóruns que conheço. É por isso, também um espaço de amizade!

Eu registei-me a 02-01-2008 e talvez o meu 1º post tenha sido no tópico "Apresentações":
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/apresentacoes.121/page-58

Mas na verdade, já seguia o fórum algum tempo antes de me registar. Daquilo que me conheço, devia andar à procura de tempo muito frio ou de neve!

7 anos passados com algum humor e espirito autocrítico, consigo rir-me de alguns posts antigos que escrevi. Hoje escreveria diferente, para compreender algumas coisas tenho de imaginar o contexto, emoções, sei lá .. Mas é engraçado, a intenção, o espírito da coisa está em cada mensagem: querer participar, ser crítico pela positiva, partilhar, partir o gelo, aprender mais!

Obrigado MeteoPT!


----------



## ACalado (27 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

A primeira década passou, que venham mais 10 
Parabéns a todos, aos mais antigos aos mais novos. 
Abraços a toda a esta família.


----------



## filipept (27 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

10 anos!! Como o tempo passa!!

Muito bom ver esta comunidade crescer e gente tão empenhada em manter e fortalecer este projeto. Em 2006, quando me registei, talvez poucos imaginassem como este projeto cresceria. Ainda me lembro dos comentários entusiásticos sobre o número de visitas do fórum quando aconteciam eventos significantes como episódios de neve a cotas baixas. Atualmente podemos dizer que este é já um espaço de referência a nível nacional, com informação disponível que, como eu, muitos portugueses (e creio que não só) consultam diariamente.

Parabéns à comunidade e a todos quantos contribuem com o seu tempo para este enorme projeto (de grande interesse público).


----------



## squidward (28 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

Como o tempo passa...

Parece que foi ontem que me registei aqui e já lá vão 8 anos e tal, ainda o fórum apenas tinha 1 ano e meio de existência. Resta-me dar os meus sinceros parabéns a toda a comunidade Meteopt e especialmente a aqueles que tornaram realidade este excelente forum, diria até uma referencia a nivel nacional.
Venham de lá mais 10 anos de Meteopt!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2015 às 03:04)

Dez anos, é verdade. Dez anos de camaradagem, onde todos partilham este gosto, que por ser incomum entre a sociedade torna este espaço especial. Qualquer entusiasta da meteorologia deve gostar de exprimir as suas emoções, conversar e partilhar opiniões sobre o tema, e o Meteopt é a definição disso.

Faz em Outubro cinco anos desde que cá ando. Na altura a tempestade Paula vagueava pelo Atlântico e eu, com os meus 15 anos, já ia postando ainda timidamente, lembrando-me ainda das primeiras impressões que tive do fórum, e de ver por lá membros que ainda hoje postam assiduamente. Os anos passam e a sensação ao ver uma tempestade, uma ventania qualquer é a mesma que tinha em criança, e assim permanecerá. Um gosto para a vida, que sendo partilhado por cá tem um sabor ainda mais especial.

Resta desejar os parabéns a esta comunidade e claro aos moderadores e administradores, que sempre tomaram bem conta da casa, que é hoje em dia uma grande e bela casa.

Venham mais dez anos de Meteopt.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

Parabéns a todos! O Fórum somos nós! Os que participamos, os que observamos e os que espreitam mas nunca se registaram!

Um grande bem-hajam a todos os Administradores, Moderadores e restante Staff pela sua luta diária!


----------



## james (29 Ago 2015 às 15:10)

Sempre tive fascínio pela meteorologia . Quando era pequeno , fascinava - me a trovoada, os vendavais  , a chuva , a neve e o frio .
As outras pessoas estranhavam , mas eu não me importava .

Contudo , sempre foi um gosto solitário e sempre procurei alguem ou um grupo com quem partilhar esta paixão .

Ate que em 2008 , reparei com atenção num forum sobre meteorologia que me pareceu interessante , tinha descoberto o forum de meteorologia .

Por coincidência , seguiu - se logo o fantástico nevão de janeiro de 2009  e comecei a frequentar o forum com alguma regularidade .

Decidi registar - me em setembro de 2011 , vai fazer agora 4 anos .

Eu , com os meus 39 anos e com familia constituida , continuo a delirar com os temporais como quando tinha 10 .

Parabéns ao forum e que continue mais 100 anos .


----------



## rbsmr (31 Ago 2015 às 00:48)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT pelos seus dez anos! 
O MeteoPT veio trazer-me um sítio onde posso partilhar o meu gosto pela meteorologia, ainda que profissionalmente não esteja inserido na área. No fundo, possibilitou-me alimentar o gosto e a curiosidade pelo "tempo" transmitido pelo conhecimento popular da minha bisavó, avó e pai. Alimentou-me de tal maneira que dei por mim a comprar uma estação meteorológica - para além do tradicional termómetro e higrómetro - e ao fim de alguns contratempos a transmitir os dados via net.
Graças ao MeteoPT aprendi BASTANTES coisas, as quais juntei aos rudimentares conhecimentos de meteorologia adquiridos na disciplina de Geografia. E continuo mais a observar do que publicar pois a minha área de formação não é do campo das ciências da natureza.
No entanto, sempre que me é possível, gosto contribuir para esta EXCELENTE E MARAVILHOSA COMUNIDADE! 
O meu obrigado ao MeteoPT por ampliar os meus conhecimentos! Mais um vez parabéns, esperando que daqui a outros 10 anos estejamos cá todos!


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2015 às 01:07)

Embora atrasado mas ainda vou a tempo de desejar os meus parabéns ao forum assim como a toda a sua moderação e restantes membros, desde que aqui entrei em 2007 que sou não apenas um membro ,  mas também um filho desta casa que muito me tem ensinado e que assim continue!
MUITOS PARABÉNS! METEOPT!


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2015 às 10:09)

Mais outro que se atrasou.

Muitos parabéns a todos os MeteoLoucos do fórum.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Set 2015 às 11:10)

estive aqui e já foi tudo dito

um abraço a todos!


----------

